# Carpet Racing League is Dead!



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Dwindling attendance has done it in. Last year we dropped from 100 to 50. This season to much lower than that. Lansing is doing a club race today instead. We didn't promote as much this year and I think combine that with racers not wanting to travel. I don't have time to run it this year anyway. If someone wants to take it over and make another go at it, call me and I'll forward all the details. If not, club racing it is. There is really good club racing in the area right now. Without the CRL, we jost won't get the best of the best together as often. 

Farewell CRL. You'll probably have company soon as another racing series called CART becomes defunct.

Keith


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

dang that sucks... sounds like u have something against CART... was this club why CRL lost attendance???


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

No. Nothing against CART. I actually prefer road-course racing. CART is in bad shape with only three team owners fielding cars. Patrick Carpentier is just the latest big name to jump to IRL. It's only a matter of time.

As for the CRL, The clubs have all been great. It was a really great series that maybe just didn't fit right now. The economy maybe? A few racer arguments last year, maybe? Lot's of great club racing now in the area, maybe?


----------

